#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-25
<shookees> Sveiki
<shookees> gal kam teko susidurti su invalid floating point operation wine'e?
<Dark1> Sveiki, yra kas nors ?
<vkkr> labas vakaras
<Netas3k> Sveiki ar cia kas yra?
<Infosoft> Yra 10 žmonių (be tavęs)
<Netas3k> !seen
<Infosoft> pingink norimam ir jis padės :)
<Netas3k> Jo...ne taip suformulavau klausima. Sveikas InfoSoft
<Infosoft> Seikas :)
<Netas3k> As tiesiog norejau paklaust ar natty release party dalyvavimas yra mokamas
<Infosoft> Nemokamas
<Netas3k> Yay!
<Netas3k> Tada as busiu
<Infosoft> Na, bent Vilniuje tai tikrai nemokamas
<Netas3k> InfoSoft is kurio miesto?
<Infosoft> Studentas iš Vilniaus
<Infosoft> Dalyvausiu :)
<Netas3k> I party eisi?
<Netas3k> Na tai susitiksim ten :)
<Infosoft> Nežinau. Jei bus nuotaika, tai nueisiu atsigert arbatos ar giros (atsisakiau alaus).
<Netas3k> Davai ateik na su manim nelabai noresi sneketis bet tavo bendraamziu bus tai kalbetis bus su kuo :)
<Infosoft> Pamatysim
<vkkr> ;-)
<Netas3k> Nu pagalvok tikrai nespaudziu dalyvaut
<Netas3k> Labas vkkr
<vkkr> labas
<Infosoft> Žinau. Priklausys nuo nuotaikos...
<Infosoft> Sveikas
<Netas3k> Hm gal rasiu bent viena bendraamzi nors jauciuosi pakankamai saugiai tarp suaugusiuju
<vkkr> o tau kiek?
<Netas3k> 13 :) tau?
<vkkr> 20
<Infosoft> Na, bare tau gali būti problematiška :) Man tai 21
<Netas3k> Heh
<vkkr> problematiška?
<Netas3k> Na alkoholiniu gerimu negersiu :)
<Infosoft> Tada viskas bus Å¡aunu :)
<Infosoft> Nors ir šiaip būna suaugusių, kurie geria girą ir pan., nes jiems reiks vairuoti ir pan.
<vkkr> rimtai?
<Netas3k> Rasau is seno telefono tai letai rasau
<Infosoft> Offtopic :D vkkr - rimtai
<vkkr> o tu žinok jog būna tokių kurie ir negeria ;-)
<Infosoft> Žinau :) Man pačiam alus tapo nebeskaniu gėrimu, tad jo visiškai negeriu
<Netas3k> Fainai :)
<vkkr> tai tu skanaus net negėriai
<vkkr> ;-)
<Netas3k> *Negerei
<vkkr> tu manai?
<vkkr> ;-))
<Netas3k> Taip :-D
<vkkr> užsidėk sau pliusą
<Infosoft> Ech, užknisa laiko juostų skirtumas.
<Netas3k> Ech greitai tos atostogos prabego
<Infosoft> Reikia pagaut vieną iš Amerikos :)
<vkkr> o tu kur?
<Infosoft> Aš tai Vilniuje, bet man reikalingas žmogus IRC'e pasirodo nuo 23:00
<Infosoft> Nes tik tada jam diena (ar rytas)
<vkkr> Å¡iaip tai grubiai 8h skirtumas
<vkkr> greičiausiai diena ;-)
<Netas3k> Nu ka draugai. Laikas man miegot. I mokykla ryt :)
<Infosoft> Netas3k labanakt :)
<vkkr> labanakt drauge ;-)
<Netas3k> Labos :-D
<vkkr> Infosoft, ką studijuoji?
<Infosoft> IT, 1 kursas
<Infosoft> VU MIF
<vkkr> vu?
<vkkr> ir kaip?
<Infosoft> Malonu (lyginant su ekonometrija)
<vkkr> tai jau bent su mmt lygintum ;-))
<Infosoft> Ekonometriją mokiaus 2 metus, bet nepatempiau
<vkkr> tai jo
<vkkr> visi eina informatikon
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> gal barake gyveni?
<Infosoft> Taip
<vkkr> pasakyk kad didlaukio
<vkkr> ;-))
<Infosoft> Ne, Saulėtekio
<vkkr> blogai
<Infosoft> Vienintelis blogumas yra prasti kambariokai
<vkkr> blogai man
<vkkr> ne tau ;-)
<Infosoft> A, aišku
<vkkr> o iš kokio miesto šiaip esi?
<Infosoft> Viekšniai, Mažeikių raj.
<vkkr> mhm
<vkkr> o tai pala
<vkkr> tu vėl pirmam kurse
<vkkr> po 2 metų ekonometrijos?
<Infosoft> Taip, persivedžiau
<vkkr> o tai tau neužskaitė?
<vkkr> gi pirmas kursas vos ne vienodas
<Infosoft> Užskaitė pirmų metų rudens semestrą ir anglų kalbą, dar laisvąjį dalyką
<vkkr> aišku
<Infosoft> Teoriškai galėjo ir matematiką užskaityt, bet pas mane dominuoja 5, tad gal geriau iš naujo mokytis ją
<vkkr> uh
<vkkr> vargšas ;-)
<vkkr> aš tai nesuprantu ką tokie žmonės univeruose daro
<vkkr> neužpyk
<Infosoft> Ne visi gabūs visuose dalykuose + ekonometrijoje daugelis dėstytojų labai spaudžia
<vkkr> metematika tokia pat
<vkkr> visur
<vkkr> ;-)
<Infosoft> IT žymiai lengvesnė
<Infosoft> Ekonometrijoje tam skirta daugiau paskaitų
<Infosoft> Ir užduotys sudėtingesnės
<Infosoft> Bent jau lyginant su IT
<vkkr> o tai kiek dabar tau iš matiekos?
<vkkr> po semestro?
<Infosoft> Neaišku. Man atskirai buvo algebra, analizė ir t.t., o IT tik viena matematika
<vkkr> baisu ;-)
<vkkr> tai tu moki už mokslą?
<Infosoft> Ne
<vkkr> hm
<Infosoft> Ekonometrijoje mokėjau.
<vkkr> aišku
<Infosoft> Ko norėt, kai vienintelis iš klasės laikiau matematikos valstybinį.
<vkkr> tai jo
<Infosoft> Paruošimas buvo prastas :)
<vkkr> nėr ko norėt ;-)
<vkkr> bet ne vien jame esmė
<vkkr> nelabai jau tas vu spaudžia
<vkkr> arba nori mokytis arba ne
<vkkr> ir tiek
<Infosoft> Esmė ta, kad po ekonometrijos labai suprastėjo atmintis, nes ten reikėdavo žiauriai daug ką atsiminti
<Infosoft> Dabar atsigaunu
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> reikėjo tau į mmt stot
<vkkr> ;-))
<vkkr> o ne ekonometrijon
<Infosoft> Matematika ir matematikos taikymai?
<vkkr> aha
<Infosoft> Ten mažai informatikos (berods)
<vkkr> o ekonometrijoj daugiau?
<vkkr> ;-)
<Infosoft> Pirmais metais turėjom Pascal, C, Java
<Infosoft> Vėliau duomenų struktūras ir algoritmus
<vkkr> lol
<vkkr> java
<vkkr> užskaitau
<vkkr> ;-))))
<Infosoft> Ir ne šiaip Java pagrindus, bet dar ir GUI kūrimą (naudojant Swing)
<vkkr> nesusipratimas tas vu
<Infosoft> OMG, turiu liautis rašinėtis. Negaliu ruošti vakarienės :)
<Infosoft> Alkanas geek'as prie kompiuterio
<shookees> labos
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-26
<Pawka> ubuntu.lt: The mysqli error was: Too many connections.
<sirex> Pawka, jau sprendžiam.
<sirex> Būtų gerai, kad sekanti kartą pahighlightintum mano nicką, net tik dabar pastebėjau.. :)
<Pawka> ok :-)
<Pawka> sirex, kame bėdos?
<sirex> Pawka, mysql'as buvo smigęs, neaišku dėl ko. Gal prieš ubuntu išleidimą trafikas padidėjo.
<Simbav> Hi. Ar naudojata kas shotwell
<Simbav> ?
<Simbav> Turiu klausima, ar imanoma kaip nors padaryti, kad redagavus nutraukas jos uzsisaugotu i diska su pakeitimais??
<Simbav> Nes dabar tvarkau tvarkau nuotraukas ir persiuntus jas kam nors jos matomos kaip orginalios. Be jokiu pakeitimu...
<ReekenX> CTRL+S paspausk. Arba uždarant shotwell jis paklausia išsaugoti pakeitimus ar ne
<ReekenX> AÅ¡ naudoju :)
<shookees> Sveiki :)
<shookees> http://try-ubuntu-beta.ec42.net/natty-desktop/session_info/
<shookees> įdomus daiktas
<Simbav> na neuzsaugo
<Simbav> uzsaugo rodo shotwell. Kaip priklauso. Bet nuejus i kataloga nuotrauka isleika orginali
<shookees> hm
<Simbav> ta prasme shotewell atsimena. Bet orginli nuotrauka isleika nepaliesta. Ir atidarius su kita nuotrauku perziuros programa ji bus nepakitus. Raudonos akys ar dar kas nors.
<shookees> gal nustatymuose parinkta, kad pakeistas nuotraukas kažkur kitur saugotų?
<Simbav> As karts nuo karto pasidarau kopijas i nas serveri. Bet darbar iseina perputus OS is naujo. Vel reiktu redaguoti :/ O pas mane ju kruvos
<Simbav> Seip ten nieko nustatimu nera... Dar googlinti nemiginau, galva nedirba po svenciu... Bet jau senai mane tas klausimas kamuoja..
<Simbav> radau kaip issaugoti, bet labai jau nesamoningai... Padaro antra kopija :/ Galetu siulyti ant virsaus issaugoti
<Simbav> gal kokia kita programa turite parekomduoti? Nuotraukoms redaguoti, perziurai ir taip toliau
<ReekenX> Pas mane ant viršaus išsaugo. Pažiūrėk nustatymus.
<ReekenX> Aš bandžiau f-spot ir shotwell, tai shotwell man labiau patiko :)
<Simbav> o kelinta tu versija naudoji
<Simbav> ?
<Simbav> 0.9.3
<Simbav> pas mane
<shookees> per ppa spėju rašeis? :))
<Simbav> man rodos
<Simbav> nebepamenu
<Simbav> O tai koks skirtumas kaip rasiau. Man rodos geriau per ppa. Updeitai suveina veliau
<Simbav> Nustatimuose nieko visai ten nera http://i.imgur.com/wbgh6.png
<shookees> o pvz kai išsaugai tą nuotrauką
<shookees> iš random folderio
<shookees> ji neatsiranda Å¡ios dienos foldery?
<shookees> ty 2011/04/26
<Simbav> reikia nurodyti kur ja nori uzsaugoti. Spaudi: file/export ir pasirenki kur saugoti. Butu gerai kad siulytu ta pati kataloga, o dabar siulo namu kataloga
<Simbav> ir neaisku kur istikruju orginalas randasi
<Simbav> jeigu saugociau mano nuotraukos kataloge, tai ji man rodos atsirastu bet dubliuotusi su sena nuotrauka
<Simbav> galetu duoti Ctrl+s ir butu ramybe
<Netas3k> sveiki
<Netas3k> sveiki
<Basomis> sveiki, gal kas galit padet, kaip prisijungt prie zebro belaidzio?
<Netas3k> o kas nepavyksta?
<Netas3k> tiesiog nesijungia?
<Basomis> prie wireless networds raso device not ready, firmware is  missing
<Netas3k> hm...
<Netas3k> idomu...
<Netas3k> jei moki angliskai bandyk rasyt problema i #twil....
<Basomis> #twil
<Netas3k> yup
<Netas3k> sveikas InfoSoft
<Infosoft> Sveikas
<Netas3k> kaip sekasi? (tikiuosi neuzknisu )
<Infosoft> Normaliai
<Infosoft> Planuoju eit pavalgyt ir tada miegot :D
<Netas3k> aisku :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-27
<Pawka> sirex, dėl projektoriaus ką nors organizavai?
<sirex> Pawka, noriu pagauti ggoZ, jis sakė, kad projektorius bus, net reikia pasitikslinti. Be to rytoj planuoju dar užlėkti į HS ir apžiūrėti ar viskas ten tvarkoje.
<sirex> ggoZ taip pat sakė, kad bus HD kamera su livestreamingu.
<Pawka> ryt kelintą tu planuoji būt?
<Pawka> aš irgi manau, kad gerai būtų užsukt
<sirex> Pawka, kol kas nežinau, reikia užklausti ggoZ ar jis bus ir kada.
<sirex> Pawka, jei tu ateitum irgi būtų gerai, galėtume aptarti kaip viskas vyks.
<Pawka> sirex, būtent.
<Pawka> man idealiausiai būtų apie 18.
<sirex> Man irgi tinka.
<Pawka> gal šiek tiek anksčiau spėčiau.
<Pawka> na bet tam periode.
<sirex> Ok.
<sirex> Pawka, sakė JackLeo taip pat prisijungs rytoj.
<Pawka> jėga.
<Simbav> Sveiki, gal yra kokia linuxine programa padaryti tokioms nuotraukoms?? http://i.imgur.com/DejPW.gif
<vkkr> laba diena
<tomask> labas, vkkr ;]
<Simbav> man dar diena ;) 15 h :P
<vkkr> tai net lietuvoj diena ;-)
<rtfb> ė, šitą, o relyz partis bus? :-)
<Netas3k> sveiki
<Kulverstukass> rtfb, kuriam mieste?
<Kulverstukass> bus kaune, siauliuose ir vilniuj
<Kulverstukass> Netas3k, sweikutis
<rtfb> Vilniuje
<rtfb> skaitau dabar u.lt
<Netas3k> ir as Vilniuje
<Netas3k> na mane manau bus lengva atpazinti....
<Netas3k> tame release party
<rtfb> how so? :-)
<Netas3k> i'm 13
<Netas3k> :D
<rtfb> ant kaktos niką išsitatuiravęs? :-)
<Netas3k> ne :D
<Netas3k> na man atrodo dar bus vienas tik jis 14 - metis
<Netas3k> o kas cia dalyvaus tam party vilniuje?
<Netas3k> nes man butu idomu susipazinti su zmonem...na nebent jus nenorit su manim sneketi
<Netas3k> na gerai supratau visi uzsieme...
<rtfb> ateisi ir susipažinsi, tam ir susitikimas :-)
<Netas3k> man tai nedrasu bus :) o ar mane kas uzkalbins as labai abejoju...
<rtfb> tu kalbink
<rtfb> arba klausykis bendrų pokalbių
<rtfb> aplinka neformali :-)
<Netas3k> na as manau kazkaip taip issisokti ir uzkalbinti kazka butu nelabai mandagu....
<Netas3k> :)
<rtfb> blogai manai, viskas normaliai
<Netas3k> as seip slackware naudoju.... na bet ar tai bus problema nzn....noreciau kompa atsinest bet bijau kad pavogs
<rtfb> negaliu prisijungti prie u.lt, wtf... :-/
<vkkr> slackware?
<vkkr> ;-)
<Netas3k> yep :)
<Netas3k> sveikas vkkr
<vkkr> ką gi tu molio vaikeli žinai apie slackware?
<vkkr> papasakok
<Netas3k> OS ir tiek...
<Netas3k> tiek zinau
<vkkr> ir viskas?
<Netas3k> hm nu jo....
<vkkr> kuo geriau už ubuntu?
 * vkkr pats nenaudoja ubuntu
<vkkr> tik aš žinau kas yra slackware
<vkkr> ;-)
<Netas3k> na ubuntu 10.10 nepalaiko mano grafines kortos....sedejau menesi ir nesugebejau sutvarkyti....tai....
<vkkr> o slackware palaiko?
<Netas3k> aha
<vkkr> tai tu debilas
<vkkr> visiškas
<vkkr> nori sužinot kodėl?
<Netas3k> taip...
<vkkr> nes tavo vaizdo kortos palaikymas nepriklauso nuo OS
<Netas3k> tai jo...
<Netas3k> as ta zinau....
<vkkr> gal tu dar žinai kas yra kvadratiniai skaičiai?
<Netas3k> hm...
<vkkr> mhm
<Netas3k> aiskiai kad ne...
<vkkr> tai tiksliai esi atsilikęs
<vkkr> o kas yra kvadratas bent žinai?
<ReekenX> Kaip vaizdo kortos palaikymas gali nepriklausyti nuo OS? O tai draiveriai ką daro?
<vkkr> ReekenX: prie ko draiveriai ir os?
<vkkr> jie bendri
<ReekenX> Atsiprašau, reik lietuviškai sakyt: tvarkyklės :)
<Netas3k> vkkr nevaryk ant manes i taip is savo klasioku gaunu pakankama doze....
<vkkr> dar vienas debilas
<vkkr> ;-))
<vkkr> yra os
<vkkr> yra jai draiveriai
<vkkr> viskas
<Netas3k> viskas priklauso nuo taves ReekenX
<vkkr> ;-)
<Netas3k> *na nuo pacio saves
<ReekenX> Nėra draiverių - nėra ir palaikymo. O draiverių nėra konkrečiai OS...
<vkkr> ReekenX: nvidia.com užsikrauk
<vkkr> ir pažiūrėk
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> po to jau kalbėk
<vkkr> linux yra aplamai visos distribucijos
<vkkr> yra draiveriai linux
<vkkr> windows
<vkkr> ir manau jog macos
<vkkr> ok
<vkkr> dar *BSD
<vkkr> ReekenX: gali paneigt?
<vkkr> jie nėra kurti būtent slackware ;-)
<Netas3k> nu taip...
<vkkr> kas taip?
<ReekenX> Tai aš dabar mėginu suprasti Netas3k problemą. Tai ar pas jį yra draiveriai ir vistiek korta neveikia, ar jis negali jų dėl kažkokių priežasčių naudoti (draiverių) ir dėl to neveikia korta?
<zatan> vkkr,  jausk mandaguma cia 13 metu yra
<vkkr> ReekenX: jis yra per kvailas naudot ubuntu matyt
<Netas3k> jis gali sakyt man bet ka zatan :)
<ReekenX> vkkr: Ko taip stumi žiauriai ant jo? Padėt pasisiūlytum. Bet kuris žmogus gali pasakyti, kad tas ar anas kvailas yra. Mandagumas yra dorybė :)
<Netas3k> koks skirtumas....
<vkkr> ReekenX: ale ne kiekvienas pasakyt gali ką tu pasakei
<ReekenX> O tai Netas3k tau ant kito OS'o veikia kortos palaikymas? :)
<vkkr> pažiūrėk
<vkkr> aš padėt galiu
<vkkr> ir padedu kai prašp
<vkkr> o
<Netas3k> taip su fedora , opensuse , slackware veikia
<Netas3k> ir arch
<vkkr> Netas3k: arch?
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> o
<Netas3k> yep
<vkkr> openbsd nebandei?
<tomask> yay, koks stumikas vkkr :o
<Netas3k> dar ne bet noriu isbandyti *BSD
<vkkr> tai pabandyk
<ReekenX> tomask: pritariu :)
<vkkr> tik pradėk nuo FreeBSD
<Netas3k> lygtais openbsd turi labai gera apsauga
<vkkr> Netas3k: negeresnę nei NetBSD
<vkkr> ;-)
<Netas3k> gali but....
<zatan> o ant Redhato nebandej ? :D
<tomask> Netas3k: tu siusk velniop botus visokius, jei is tave izeidineja IRC'e...
<vkkr> zatan: tokio nėr
<Netas3k> bet as megstu viska isbandyti pats....o po to vadovautis instrukcijomis...(isskyrus arch)
<vkkr> Netas3k: pabandyk gentoo
<Netas3k> heh... noreciau taciau niekada nebandziau installiuoti nes intiko normalaus neturiu
<vkkr> o kokį turi?
 * vkkr šiandien gavo naują intiką
<Netas3k> namie tenka naudot GPRS
<vkkr> baisu
<vkkr> o tu iš kur?
<ReekenX> Netas3k: eina sau :DDD
<Netas3k> Vilnius
<Netas3k> :)
<vkkr> ir gprs?
<vkkr> ;-))
<Netas3k> jo...
<ReekenX> Tu gal dar ir Linux'ų distribucijas siunti per gprs'ą?
<Netas3k> nu dar pas teti i darba einu daznai
<Netas3k> ne :D
<vkkr> ReekenX: o kiek tau metų?
<ReekenX> Daug, senis aš :)
<tomask> vkkr: o kiek tau?!
<vkkr> tomask: o kiek duotum?
<vkkr> mažai man
<ReekenX> 18 bent yra? :)
<vkkr> daugiau
<gyKa> 20
<ReekenX> Tai ne mažai :D
<tomask> Hmm, 18 kokia, jei sitaip floodini IRC'e vakarais... :D
<tomask> Eitum pas mergas.
<ReekenX> PC geriau nei merga :D
<vkkr> tomask: tu turbūt studini kolegijoj kokioj
<vkkr> ne?
<tomask> Is dalies, E
<ReekenX> PC ant tavęs nerėks, nesiskųs, nesives niekur prieš tavo valią ir pan. :D
<tomask> Studinau.
<vkkr> jaučiasi
<vkkr> ;-)
<Netas3k> ech vel reiks i mokykla
<vkkr> ReekenX: tu tokią mergą turi?
<vkkr> ;-)
<ReekenX> vkkr: Panašiai :D
<vkkr> ReekenX: daryk išvadas
<ReekenX> vkkr: Bet čia šiaip, iš senos patirties prakalbau :D
<ReekenX> vkkr: Ne, šita mergos versija dabartinė labai stable yra, tikrai nekeisiu :D
<tomask> :DD
<tomask> Labai stable, smagiai cia :)
<vkkr> ReekenX: dar pasakyk jog žinai kas yra meilė
<vkkr> ;-))
<vkkr> ar čia tipo
<vkkr> yra papai su Å¡ikna
<vkkr> ir nekeisi
<vkkr> ;-))
<ReekenX> Meilė – žmogaus patyrimo dalis, pasireiškianti viena ar keliomis iš šių formų: prisirišimas, draugystė, artumas, smarkus potraukis, aistra, tarpusavio „chemija“, intymumas, galėjimas pasakoti vardan meilės objekto, nepaaiškinamas panašumo ar ryšio jausmas su meilės objektu, kuriuo gali būti kitas žmogus, gamta, arba abstraktus objektas (tėvynė ir pan.).
<ReekenX> http://lt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meil%C4%97
<ReekenX> vkkr: Ne, ne Å¡ikna ir papai.
<vkkr> ahahaha
<vkkr> čia lempa
<vkkr> visiškai
<vkkr> ;-)
<ReekenX> vkkr: :DDD
<tomask> Jo, meile yra gerai. Ale tada darbai pasimirsta...
<vkkr> ReekenX: wikipedia nežino kas yra meilė
<vkkr> ji tai gretina su aistra
<ReekenX> vkkr: Kaip tai nežino? :o
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> ReekenX: nežino
<vkkr> nes tai parašė
<vkkr> tokie durniai kaip tu
<vkkr> vien tam kad parašyt
<Netas3k> viskas baigiam varyti...
<vkkr> Netas3k: ant ko?
<Netas3k> ne man uzkniso...
<Netas3k> *nes
<vkkr> Netas3k: tai atsijunk
<ReekenX> vkkr: Na gal, aš dėl to nesigynčysiu, nes dėstytojai jau seniai įtikinę, kad wikipedia negalima pasitikėti darant bet kokį darbą :D
<Netas3k> planuoju....ziuriu tu manes nemegsti tai ir atsijungsiu
<vkkr> ReekenX: wikipedia aplamai negalima pasitikėt
<vkkr> nes tai žmogiškas faktorius
<vkkr> ;-)
<gyKa> Meilė - tai kai jums pasakoja apie Linux, PHP, C++, o jūs sėdite ir įdėmiai klausote...
<vkkr> ir priedo nemokamas
<vkkr> gyKa: klysti
<ReekenX> gyKa: Senas, bet geras :D
<vkkr> ;-)
<tomask> gyKa: kazkur cia labai girdeta...
<gyKa> ;]
<vkkr> pigu ir naivu nebent
<vkkr> jei jau apie programavimą
<Netas3k> heh
<vkkr> tai bent būtų ruby
<vkkr> o čia
<ReekenX> vkkr: Nesiginčysiu dėl wikipedios dėl to nemokamo ir laisvai keičiamo šaltinio. Bet dauguma info ten tikrai nėra sudėta tam, kad rašyt :)
<vkkr> debiliškos kalbos
<ReekenX> vkkr: Dėl PHP tai pritariu, nu bet dėl Cpp, tai atleisk...
<gyKa> vkkr, rubistas esi? :)
<vkkr> gyKa: pythonistas :P
<vkkr> bet ruby yra kažkas
<Netas3k> noreciau as ismokti python kalba...
<tomask> Netas3k: atsisiusk fullcirclemagazine zurnalu
<vkkr> tomask: nejuokink
<tomask> ten bus tutorialu apie python'a
<vkkr> ;-))
<tomask> step-by-step
<vkkr> ir jie bus tokie lempiniai
<vkkr> iki negaliu
<tomask> vkkr: na na
<tomask> kuo gi jie blogi?
<vkkr> tomask: aš žinau apie ką tu kalbi
<vkkr> blogi tuo jog python kalbos paprastumo neparodo
<ReekenX> vkkr: Esi pythonistas nes myli tą kalbą ar dėl to, kad su ja daugiausiai dirbi (pvz įmonėj)?
<vkkr> ne
<vkkr> tai tėra mano hobis
<vkkr> duoną valgau iš kai ko kito
<vkkr> ;-)
<ReekenX> vkkr: PHP, tik bijai prisipažint?
<vkkr> ne
<Netas3k> na tikiuosi bent natty release party is manes nieks nesisaipys...
<ReekenX> vkkr: Sakyk drąsiai, ir aš kažkada dirbau PHP programuotoju, viskas normaliai...
<vkkr> mano darbas su tuo nesusyjęs
<vkkr> Netas3k: jei aš ten eičiau tai tyčiotis mėginčiau
<vkkr> ;-))
<vkkr> bet aš nenaudoju ubuntu
<vkkr> ir niekad nenaudosiu
<vkkr> ;-)
<Netas3k> tu tuo megaujies kad smile rasai?
<tomask> vkkr: o tai ka naudoji? koki *nix distra?
<vkkr> Netas3k: aš mėgaujuos tuo kad marlboro raudoną rūkau
<Netas3k> aisku...
<vkkr> aš gentoo naudoju
<Netas3k> tai ko stumei ant manes?
<ReekenX> vkkr:  Rūkymas kenkia, tuoj straipsnį surasiu, pala...
<vkkr> ReekenX: kenkia viskas
<Netas3k> vkkr : kiek laiko uztrukai susiinstaliuot gentoo pirma karta?
<vkkr> nepamenu
<Netas3k> mazdaug
<vkkr> tai buvo prieš 5 metus
<vkkr> gentoo nieks nesuinstalina iš pirmo kart
<tomask> Na jau :)
<Netas3k> jo...nu bent spek mazdaug per kiek laiko susiinstaliuotum gentoo?
<vkkr> tomask: lažinamės?
<Netas3k> ne tomask to nedaryk
<tomask> Tai reiskia as buvau pirmasis kazkada :D
<vkkr> tomask: bet neveikė
<vkkr> taip kaip turėtų
<tomask> Veike, veike gi
<vkkr> ir čia faktas
<tomask> step by step tut'ai
<vkkr> ahaha
<vkkr> ;-)
<tomask> gentoo.org yra, lietuviski dar...
<vkkr> tai kodėl nenaudojai?
<vkkr> kreivi ir Å¡leivi
<vkkr> yra
<tomask> Celeronas, celeronas pas mane...
<vkkr> ;-)
<Netas3k> ir pas mane yra toksai
<vkkr> tai tu biednas tuomet
<Netas3k> cia as?
<tomask> Del to atitinkamai kompiliavimas letas, be proto.
<tomask> As :D
<vkkr> celeronas gi prilyginamas cyrix
<vkkr> buhalterių pc
<Netas3k> aisku....
<tomask> Eisiu paverkt, smagu, kas turi i7.
<Netas3k> tai kas is cia dalyvaus release party vilniuje
<Netas3k> ?
<vkkr> prie ko čia i7
<tomask> Kada nors gal prisijungsiu, jei vilniuj gyvensiu.. :)
<vkkr> inteliui gėda kad yra celeron
<Netas3k> tai cia nera is vilniaus?
<vkkr> pagooglink ir rasi
<tomask> Pfff,
<tomask> mano balkone 486'as.
<tomask> Myliu labiau
<tomask> uz bet ka :P
<vkkr> tomask: manai čia yra kuo džiaugtis?
<tomask> nostalgija, vyruti.
<vkkr> vat jei ten būtū 186
<vkkr> ų
<vkkr> tai tu rėtum kuo džiaugtis ir girtis
<Netas3k> lygtais mano tetis turi toki savo sandeliuke
<tomask> Siaip olschool'as veza. Noreciau kokios senienos ;) commodore kokio, heh
<vkkr> o pas tave tik 486'as
<Netas3k> labanakt visi ir vkkr :)
<tomask> labos,
<vkkr> iškreipta logika
<vkkr> tipo
<vkkr> turėčiau tai džiaugčiaus
<vkkr> ;-))
<tomask> bye, linuksistai, reikia eiti futbolo paziuret.
<vkkr> jį žaist reik
<vkkr> o nežiūrėt
<vkkr> o kas žaidžia?
<tomask> cempionu lygos pusfinaliai, barca ir real'as ;]
<vkkr> per kur rodo??
<tomask> tv6 atrodo
<vkkr> ok
 * vkkr bando žiūrėt
<vkkr> a
<vkkr> myliu mikrovisatos net'ą
<vkkr> bent dėl ipvtv
<vkkr> ;-))
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-28
<bugo> E ryt jau relyzas?
<bugo> Kaip isiprasyt kad i hackerspace ileistu kasnors?
<LukasIgnat> sveiki. nežinot kelintą 11.04 pasirodyt turėtų?
<JackLeo> LukasIgnat, į vakarą manau. Bent kiek pamenu. Priklausomai kaip tvarkosi... vien unity turi dar 1195 Open Bugs...
<LukasIgnat> nu jo aš betą įsirašiau
<LukasIgnat> tai labai daug kas buginasi
<bugo> :/
<bugo> jau nzn kiek paskutiniu relyzu beveik neverta rasytis iskart
<JackLeo> šito įpatingai
 * JackLeo vis bando numigruot į SuSE bet nepavyksta
<LukasIgnat> nu aš ubuntu tik nuo 10.10 pradėjau
<LukasIgnat> tai kai tik atsirado kažkas naujo pabandyt įdomu
<LukasIgnat> bet daugiau betų tikrai nesirašysiu
<LukasIgnat> nebent per kokį virtual boxą ar pan
<LukasIgnat> nes pora dienų praleidau gaivindamas kompą kai įsirašiau :“
<bugo> :D
<bugo> as nuo 6.10 rodos naudoju
<LukasIgnat> man univere reikėjo
<LukasIgnat> tai iš pradžių dual bootą pasidariau su win7
<LukasIgnat> poto windowsus tryniau po poros mėn
<JackLeo> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<LukasIgnat> sveiki
<LukasIgnat> kaip upgradint iš ubuntu 11.04 betos į 11.04 normalią?
<vkkr> laba diena
<LukasIgnat> sveiki
<LukasIgnat> gal kas žinot kaip 11.04 pasidaryt home button launchery tam unity?
<zatan> jauciu nusivylima unity
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-29
<vyrishkis> laba diena
<vyrishkis> kas i ubuntu ishleidimo vakarely varysit vilniuj ?
<vyrishkis> turiu klausima
<vyrishkis> ar yra ten kur dvirati pasideti
<vyrishkis> ?
<Pawka> yra
<Pawka> vyrishkis, yra.
<vyrishkis> na jai vaikas ishleis gal busiu
<vyrishkis> :)
<bugo> hi
<bugo> rtfb, busi vakare?
<Aivaras> shookees: Esi?
<Netas3k> Smagumelis nerandu lelevelio g. 4
<JackLeo> live stream of ubuntu release party @ H@LT Vilnius: http://www.ubuntu.lt/node/594
<Aivaras> yra gyvų po RP? :)
<zatan> Aivaras, kaip tavo praejo ?
<Aivaras> Neblogai :)
<Aivaras> Geriausias RP Å iauliuose :D
<zatan> kiek zmoniu pasirode?
<Aivaras> aš + 5.
<Aivaras> Finale likom tryse.
<zatan> aisku, ir koky yspudziai apie natty ? :D
<Aivaras> Natty? NX jį... :D Turiu arch'ą ir fluxbox'ą ir man LABAI gerai :D
<zatan> antra diena siandien naudojum, bet taip sunkiai as cia juos sukuosi
<Aivaras> :D
<zatan> :|
<Aivaras> Man ~15 min užteko, kad suprasčiau, kad man nepatinka. :D
<zatan> o gnome3 bandej ?
<Aivaras> aha.
<zatan> ten geresni yspudziai ?
<Aivaras> same shit. :(
<zatan> :D
<Aivaras> tiek utinity, tiek gnome 3 - neišbaigti.
<zatan> nemanau unitty yra labai patogus, nezinau dar pazaisiu, gal priprasiu , o gal reikes sakytia bye visam
<Aivaras> Nežinau, man tai visada buvo mintis bėgti iš DE į kokį WE - pavyko :)
<zatan> tiesa pasakius dar niekad nebandes fluxboxo reikes gal per savaitgaly issibandyti :)
<Aivaras> Aš vis bandydavau ir vis grįšdavau dėl kokios smulkios problemos.
<Aivaras> Dabar viskas OK :)
<zatan> JackLeo> live stream of ubuntu release party @ H@LT Vilnius: http://www.ubuntu.lt/node/594
<zatan> Live streama dare, bet ysijungiau kai ejo visi y pertrauka :D
<Aivaras> :D
<Aivaras> shookees sakė, kad reikia kokio live streemo iš vieno RP į kitą, bet taip ir nesuorganizavom... :(
<Aivaras> Bet sužinojau, kad bravarijos tamsus alus - ftw :D
<zatan> ha butu jega tokiems zmonems kaip ir man
<zatan> dar chatas galetu buti koks kad galeciau ysilieti y tematikas :D
<Aivaras> O pas tave nebuvo?
<zatan> nea as tau praeita karta sakiau :/
<Aivaras> Galvoju, gal kas suorganizavo.. :(
<Aivaras> Kiek mieste tavo gyventojų?
<zatan> apie 3mln
<Aivaras> Tai ble.
<zatan> shhh :D
<Aivaras> Å iauliuose 125k ir tai susirinkom...
<zatan> perzhvelgiau tai buvo vienas tiktajs londone
<zatan> o Liethuanian 3 :))))
<Aivaras> Nu tai o kam tau tu lietuvių? :)
<zatan> neparasahu as visai, einu po dushu, pavalgyti  ir atsisesti tada prie pc :D
<zatan> Aivaras sumajsiau lietuvoj 3 parciai , buvo kai UK sugebejo tik 1-na padaryti :)
<Aivaras> :D
<vkkr> zatan: lažinamės kad uk buvo bent 5
<vkkr> čia net mailais perskaičiau
<zatan> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<vkkr> o tai ten pat parodyk trys lietuvoj
<vkkr> gali?
<vkkr> vargu ;-)
<zatan> Lithuania
<zatan>     Natty Release Party [Kaunas], Kaunas - Ubuntu Lithuania - Fri, 29 April
<zatan>     Natty Release Party , Å iauliai - Ubuntu Lithuania - Fri, 29 April
<zatan>     Natty Release Party, Vilnius - Ubuntu Lithuania - Fri, 29 April
<vkkr> linką duok
<zatan> virsuj
<vkkr> o realiai tu gi smegenų turi?
<vkkr> kur dvidešimt žmonių
<vkkr> o kur keli Å¡imtai
<vkkr> skiri?
<zatan> vkkr,  eik nx
<vkkr> tai vat
<vkkr> mes supratom viens kitą
<zatan> Confirmed attending: 24 	Maybe attending: 11
<vkkr> o dabar pažiūrėk lietuvos
<vkkr> ten bent 11
<vkkr> klausymų yra?
<vkkr> i
<vkkr> nėra
<vkkr> labanakt
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-30
<Aivaras> Laba :)
<vkkr> labas
<Netas3k> sveikas InfoSoft :)
<Netas3k> Sveikas Aivaras :)
<Infosoft> Sveikas
<Aivaras> Labas.
<Infosoft> Netas3k: patiko RP? :)
<Netas3k> Aha. O tu dalyvavai?
<Netas3k> :)
<Netas3k> O kaip tau RP praejo aivaras? :)
<Aivaras> Kokiuose miestuose jūs?
<Netas3k> Vilnius
<Infosoft> Jei neklystu, tu esi Å¡viesiais plauskais, su akinukais. Taip?
<Aivaras> Šiauliuose tai gerai. Labiausiai vykęs RP iš visų kuriuos ogranizavom :D
<Netas3k> taip :)
<Infosoft> Aš tai buvau tas, kuriam netikėtai sirex pasiūlė šnekėt apie Launchpad vertimus
<Netas3k> ai :)
<Netas3k> aisku :)
<Infosoft> Net nežinojau nuo ko pradėt...
<Infosoft> Ir dar tas sirex'o kompiuteris gan keistas ir nepatogus
<Netas3k> na pasirodei tikrai neblogai
<Infosoft> Pirmą minutę nesupratau kodėl laptope nėra touchpad'o
<Aivaras> Kiek afterpartyje žmonių buvo?
<Infosoft> Vilniuje berods 10
<Infosoft> Pats nedalyvavau, tad negaliu tiksliai nurodyt
<Aivaras> Aišku. :)
<Infosoft> Šiek tiek buvo gėda, kai sirex pasakė, kad aš išverčiau maždaug 90% Ubuntu pradedančiųjų vadovo. Manau, kad tik kokius 60%
<Infosoft> Nes kai kur verčiau nuo nulio, kai kur taisiau kitų vertimus, kadangi aš atsakingas už stiliaus ir gramatikos klaidų pataisymus
<Infosoft> Ir šiaip šiek tiek gėda, kad dar nėra oficialaus PDF. Kažkoks bug'as polyglossia pakete, tad kūrėjai bando tai ištaisyt
<Netas3k> Fainai...Na ir as noreciau tapti jusu komandos narys. Bet po RP as supratau kad nieko nezinau apie linux
<Infosoft> Aš irgi taip jaučiausi po pirmo karto
<Infosoft> Pvz., naudoju bash ir net nesidomėjau apie jokius zshell, nes man tai nebuvo reikalinga :)
<Netas3k> :)
<Netas3k> as ir...
<Netas3k> bet zshell mane sudomino :)
<Netas3k> zodziu tai nezinau ar man verta tapti jusu komandos nariu
<Infosoft> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/lithuanian
<Infosoft> Reikia turėt daug laisvo laiko ir kantrybės :)
<Infosoft> Bei gerai išmanyt lietuvių kalbos gramatiką :)
<Netas3k> nu gerai....tai jau netapsiu komandos nariu
<Infosoft> galėsi vėliau jungtis, jei tik bus noro :)
<Netas3k> noro yra... Bet as dar tik septintokas ir lietuviu nelabai sekasi o ir laiko labai daug nera....
<Infosoft> Na, lietuvių kalba net ir kai kuriems komandos nariams nelabai gerai sekasi, tad man teko daug ką taisinėt (aš pats irgi kartais įveliu klaidų)
<Netas3k> as net ubuntu nenaudoju....naudociau bet su draiveriais yra problemu
<Aivaras> O tai ką naudoji?
<Infosoft> Kokios problemos? :)
<Infosoft> AÅ¡ irgi Ubuntu kaip ir nenaudoju :)
<Infosoft> Naudoju Arch Linux
<Netas3k> Naudoju Slackware 13.1 . O man su vaizdo korta yra problemu...ir susitvarkyt negaliu
<Aivaras> Infosoft:  Å aunuolis! :D
<Netas3k> Arch Linux yra gerai :)
<Infosoft> Nes mėgstu „knistis“ po nustatymus
<Netas3k> heh
<Infosoft> Slackware neteko naudot, bet ten, regis, taip pat reikia šiokių tokių įgūdžių
<Netas3k> ubuntu mano isvis suknistas kompe.....
<Netas3k> nu nezinau man slackware einasi kolkas gerai...
<Netas3k> ubuntu reiks perinstalliuot ir vel bandyt kas iseis...
<Infosoft> Paketai prieinami iš saugyklų ar tenka kompiliuoti programas?
<Aivaras> Reiktų ubuntu pabandyti, bet kažkaip net cd gaila :DD
<Infosoft> Aivaras: naudok USB atmintinuką (ar atmintuką)
<Aivaras> Infosoft: Visi užimti, o dar ir kol surasiu... :D
<Infosoft> Velniai griebtų tą VLKK (valstybinė lietuvių kalbos komisija)
<Netas3k> dazniausiai reik kompiliuot viska... Bet slackware beveik visada turi visus dependencies.. O slackbuilds.org visa tai supaprastina
<Infosoft> Arch man patinka vien dėl to, jog nebūtina kompiliuoti programų iš pradinio kodo, nes paketai prieinami iš saugyklų, tačiau norintiems yra tokie dalykai kaip AUR, ABS :)
<Infosoft> Gentoo man netiktų (neturėčiau laiko viską kompiliuot)
<Netas3k> Arch plius turi ir super puiku wiki.
<Infosoft> Tiesa
<Aivaras> gentoo dar geresnė :)
<Netas3k> Man ziauriai patiko Arch wiki. Ten rasi visko ko reikia
<Netas3k> gal. Nezinau :)
<Infosoft> Aivaras: geresnė tik tuom, jog detalesnė, tačiau pilnai pakanka Arch wiki
<Aivaras> Man kartais neužtenka.
<Aivaras> Ir būna keista, kai googlė atsakymą Gentoo wiki parodo :D
<Netas3k> tai ka infosoft turi savo wiki?
<Infosoft> Ech, ten tuščia
<Infosoft> Neturiu laiko jo pildyt
<Infosoft> Seniau turėjau blog'ą, bet man wiki sistema priimtinesnė
<Netas3k> matau...o ko neuzsiemi?
<Netas3k> aisku
<Infosoft> Vertimai ir mokslai atima daug laiko
<Netas3k> Nu as manau
<Infosoft> Reikia pradėt rašyti Java projektą atsiskaitymui: mini Java ir Pascal redaktorius su kompiliavimo ir vykdymo galimybe (bei rašant kodą raktažodžių siūlymu)
<Netas3k> atsiskaitymui?cai ubuntu ar mokslams?
<Infosoft> Studijoms
<Netas3k> na kai pabaigsi atsiusk man busiu testeris :)
<Netas3k> noriu python'a ismokti...
<Infosoft> Jei gausiu MAX, tai į egzaminą nešiuosi 2 balus
<Netas3k> Fainai
<Infosoft> Python stilinga kalba
<Infosoft> Tačiau man Java labiau patinka :)
<Netas3k> as tik siek tiek php, mysql moku. Ir pascal mokausi
<Infosoft> Java man atrodo „lankstesnė“
<Infosoft> Visai kaip ir aš :D Pirmiausia išmokau PHP, tik tada Pascal
<Netas3k> jo as taip pat
<Infosoft> Aišku, seniai nebeteko programint PHP (ir tuo labiau jungtis prie MySQL DB per querius)
<Infosoft> Tad esu primiršęs ją
<Netas3k> tas pats cia :)
<Aivaras> he he radau CD :D
<Netas3k> ko?ubuntu?
<Infosoft> Nešvaistyk CD, įsirašyk į CD-RW :D
<Aivaras> Mano CD-RW visi tokie seni, kad net liesti bijau - sutrupės dar :D
<Netas3k> as dabar kaime turiu ubuntu 10.10, arch linux, fedora 14, ir opensuse 11.3 Gnome
<Infosoft> Ubuntu visai norėčiau vėl naudot kaip pagrindinę OS, tačiau man patinka KDE programos. Jos labai gražiai tarpusavyje bendradarbiauja. KWallet yra gėris...
<Netas3k> reiks ubuntu persirasyt bet bandau isirasyt per usb bet unetbootin nepastebi mano usb. Jis suformatuotas ext4
<Netas3k> o tavo Arch su kde?
<Infosoft> Taip
<Aivaras> Neįdomu :/
<vyvea> Kaip suprasti toki pasakyma kaip "Ismokau PHP", tai cia kai viska viska gali padaryti su ta kalba? :)
<Aivaras> vyvea: Gali echinti jau.
<Aivaras> Jei advanced useris, gal net echinti iš variable :D
<Infosoft> vyvea: Tai reiškia, kad turi PHP kalbos pagrindus ir jais pasnaudodamas gali kurti dinamiško turinio puslapius (pvz., forumą, kokią nors registracijos sistemą ir t.t.)
<Aivaras> Infosoft:  Nejuokauk. :D
<Infosoft> ?
<Infosoft> PHP galima naudot ir plačiau, bet ne tam ji skirta.
<Aivaras> jei sako 'ismokau php', reiškia paleido porą hello world skriptų. :D
<vyvea> Tai tuos puslapius ismokti kurti kiek laiko uztrunka? 3 menesius? :)
<Infosoft> A, tai čia tik mini basic
<Infosoft> vyvea: priklauso nuo mokymosi sugebėjimų
<Aivaras> Nepatikėsit - CD blogai išsikepė :D
<Netas3k> heh
<Infosoft> Vadinasi Ubuntu bug'ovas :D
<Netas3k> nepatikesit unetbootin vistiek nemato mano usb
<Netas3k> arba cd per senas
<Aivaras> unetboot'ą per sudo leisk :D
<Infosoft> Pripažįstu tik Verbatim diskus, nes visokie Acme ir t.t. tai išvis ..... Bet ir Verbatim ne visada gerai įsirašo
<Netas3k> vistiek tas pats Aivaras :D
<Aivaras> o flešiuką šiaip atidaro?
<Netas3k> yep
<Aivaras> Radau CDRW - Acme :DD
<Infosoft> Neliesk jo ir kviesk išminuotojus
<Aivaras> Jau cdroom'e :D
<Netas3k> :DDD
<Infosoft> Bėk, kol dar gali!
<Aivaras> Korpusas tvirtas. AÅ¡ juo pasitikiu :D
<Aivaras> Po vakarykščio rp labai gerai gazuotas mineralinis eina... :D
<Netas3k> heh
<vkkr> sveiki
<Infosoft> Sveikas
<Netas3k> Sveikas
<Netas3k> !seen JackLeo
<Netas3k> .seen JackLeo
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-01
<bugo> http://www.microsoft.com/showcase/en/US/details/faaf9eb8-77c6-4bed-bc08-c069a7bfbb04 << Pas ka silverlight neveikia galit paziuret WMV
<bugo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP0MM5sZbUc << the same in youtube
<BuGo> rtfb, kodel nepasirodei?
<BuGo> anyway :/ unity - sliaupia :/ as konservatorium matyt patapau
<BuGo> gnome 3 tai dar beta versija atrodo irgi
<ReekenX> Unity pats geriausias!
<BuGo> ReekenX, :| rimtai?
<BuGo> ar tu cia ironiskai?
<ReekenX> Rimtai aš. Aš jau pusantro mėnesio naudojuosi. Šiaip vienas dalykas tik nepatinka, bet visa kita visai nieko. Idėja gera, idėja nauja. Ir šiaip, aš mačiau, kaip žmonės keikia kartais Unity, dėl tam tikrų dalykų, bet daugiausia problemų yra compiz'e, o ne unityje :)
<BuGo> ans man nepatogus naudotis. as prates prie seno gero desktopo su ikonom and stuff!
<BuGo> dabar net kompo apkrovima rodanti apleta neaisku kaip isidet
<ReekenX> Jeigu aš tau parodysiu kaip įsidėti tą apletą, platinsi žinią, kad Unity pats geriausias? :)
<ReekenX> Ir orus galima įsidėti į Unity :D
<BuGo> neplatinsiu :D as gnome3 susimeciau jau
<ReekenX> IÅ¡davikas! :D
<BuGo> ir jei nepatiks pereisiu prie kubuntu :D
<BuGo> kde jau pakankamai subrendo kiek ziurejau
<ReekenX> O tai pala, o tai jeigu patiko senas variantas, tai ko nenaudoji Ubuntu 11.04 su Gnome 2?
<BuGo> nes jau updeitinaus :) ir tingiu grizt
<ReekenX> Tai greičiausiai login lange yra dar ta galimybė paleisti ekraną su Gnome 2. Unity labai stabiliai dirba su ext4, bet ne su btrfs :D
<ReekenX> Oj, ne Unity, o naujas Ubuntu :)
<BuGo> o cia unity reikalas dirbt su FS?
<BuGo> :)
<ReekenX> Klaidą ištaisiau paskutiniame savo parašyme :) Man Ubuntu 11.04 kaisdavo labai su btrfs'u, nežinau ką jis ten pastoviai darė, bet žiauriai darė. Ir cooleris pastoviai ūžė. Su ext4 iškart nurimo, viskas tylu :)
<BuGo> as btrfs net nebandziau tai nzn
<ReekenX> Tai ir nebandyk :D
<ReekenX> Grįžau. Ir beje, atsijungiau tikrai ne dėl to, kad Unity buvo užlūžęs :D
<BuGo> :DDDDD
<BuGo> riiight...
<BuGo> na va susimeciau kubuntu-desktop ziuresim kaip gyvenasi
<BuGo> so far so good
<BuGo> ok off i go1
<vyrishkis> sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2016-04-25
<SOLEIL> salve
<SOLEIL> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<SOLEIL> vi posso disturbare?
<SOLEIL> ho appena acquistato un Asus k52j
<SOLEIL> con w10 istallato
<SOLEIL> sul mio vechio portatile lavoravo con un ùhardisck esterno con ubuntu 14.04
<SOLEIL> ora non riescoa farlo partire
#ubuntu-lt 2016-04-28
<neoromantique> Sveiki
<neoromantique> turiu klausimeli
<izimh> labas
<izimh> klausk
<neoromantique> tai yra _labai_ offtopik klausimas
<neoromantique> planuoju greit grizt i Lietuva
<neoromantique> gyvent
<neoromantique> ir noriu suzinot, vat yra istatimas kad Sovietu simbolika uzdrausta
<neoromantique> tai veliava reikes man ismest, tai suprantu
<neoromantique> bet kaip but su Marx-o biustu?
<neoromantique> (reikes vezt pro pasieni, tai gali patikrint)
<neoromantique> Juk kaip ir ne sovietinis simbolius, bet leninas yra nera simbolius, bet ji visai ir draudzia
<neoromantique> irgi nera*
 * neoromantique nekalbejo Lietuviskai jau daug metu
<izimh> turbūt čia tau reik paklaust institucijoje kuri tai draudžia?
<izimh> o ir dėl tos simbolikos
<izimh> tai laikyk tu namie ką nori
<izimh> svarbu nedemonstruok
<neoromantique> tas tai aisku, del pasienio tik neramu
<izimh> nu vargu ar čia kas tau atsakys be pasienio ;-)
<neoromantique> aisku, na, turbut teks tiketis kad praeis :)
#ubuntu-lt 2016-05-01
<Village> Sveiki, gal zinot koki proxy reikia naudot restreamint http iptv srauta?
#ubuntu-lt 2018-04-27
<mgedmin> labas, 18.04
<mgedmin> spalvoti emoji!
#ubuntu-lt 2019-04-27
<defrag> sveiki
<minde> hey
<defrag> žiūriu gyvas dar irc ;-)
